# [risolto] Msg strani circa batteria scheda video,al boot

## BloodySun

Salve ho un Acer aspire 5738zg specifiche a http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/2009/acer/aspire/Aspire5738ZG/Aspire5738ZGsp2.shtml

Ho installato da gentoo minimal weekly 

All'accensione senza il cavo elettrico ...usando la batteria ....mi dice che il kernel mode setting è attivo e poi manda dei messaggi un po' strani tipo:

ACPI : bttery slot [BAT0] battery present

code : 48 8b 34 25

 # sequenze di righe con numeri e codici tipo quelli

pid 0 com , swrapper not tainted gentoo-2.6.36-r5 

[<ffffffffff81019]  [#altri codici ]

poi inizia il boot vero e proprio e mi da il login testuale (non ho ancora istallato nessun DE)

Cosa c'è che non va? Ho sbagliato a compilare qualcosa nel kernel? 

Cì'è un qualche file di log dove posso ripescare tutta quella roba che è stata visualizzata sullo schermo e che ho parzialmente trascritto e riportato sopra?Last edited by BloodySun on Sun Feb 27, 2011 2:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pierino_89

Essendo messaggi del kernel, dovresti poterli ripescare dando il comando dmesg. Forse il syslogger te li salva anche in /var/log/dmesg, dipende quale hai messo e come è configurato.

----------

## BloodySun

http://pastebin.com/vpfyH3G9

----------

## k01

questi due hanno avuto un problema simile, solo che con un AMD:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-825371-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6392069.html

da quanto ho capito c'è qualcosa da cambiare a livello del bios, in quanto quando è alimentato a batteria disabilita o rallenta uno dei core

----------

## BloodySun

Boh ...nel mio bios non c'è nulla da abilitare o disabilitare relativo ai cores !  Nella configurazione del kernel ho trovato solo un opzione relativa ai processori intel atom e core2 ! In qualsiasi caso il problema lo dà sia quando è a batteria sia quando è ad alimentazione elettrica.

----------

## BloodySun

Ho risolto ricompilando il kernel con flag use -hal e poi nel kernel ho tolto AcerWM e ho lasciato solo il supporto per processori intel .Ho tolto i driver ATI (tanto uso quelli proprietari) ....

Questo è quello che ricordo di aver modificato prima che il pc reiniziasse magicamente a funzionare senza quei messaggi.

----------

